# CNN Article on Chronic pain in women



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The best new pain cures, with a focus on womenhttp://www.cnn.com/2007/HEALTH/06/21/pain....tion=cnn_latest


----------



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

http://www.cnn.com/2007/HEALTH/06/21/pain....dies/index.htmlA pretty good article about general information revolving around pain disorders and management, although it only focuses on women.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I merged these 2 topics, since they reference the same article.This is the first time I have used the "Merge" feature, so let's see if I did it right, and if it seems like a good idea!Thank you to you BOTH for sharing such a good, relevant article!


----------

